# Stihl chainsaw



## biscotti (Mar 20, 2007)

I am having a starting problem with a Stihl 032AV chainsaw.
When it was put away last fall, it started easily and ran well.
Saw has never been problematic – till now.

Just took it out of its case and attempted to start, and found it almost impossible to pull the rope. 
Took the spark plug out just to make sure everything was moving properly; pulled the rope and everything moved easily and properly.
Put the spark plug back in, and it was still impossible to pull the rope.

This model does not have a chain brake.

Read thru the instruction / owners manual, and there is little help there.

Can anyone advise where I should look for the problem?

Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Stihl is not very open with their stuff, they want you to go to a dealer. I found this info, for the carb you need to start on page 35. Have a good one, Geo
http://www.stihlmanuals.w1.com/stihl_ownersmanuals/STIHL032_with_safety_manual.pdf


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

hmm, sounds like too much compression... i would remove the head clean it up then hook the stuff back together, if still impossible to pull i would take the plug out and make sure the valves and piston moved good... if that doesnt work i would loosen the head bolts alittle and if it still doesnt move well loosen them alittle more.. i'm guessing it might be too big piston rings ,they might have expanded or something in hot weather. check those :thumbsup:


----------



## biscotti (Mar 20, 2007)

I did take the plug out after I realized there was some sort of problem. With the plug out, the engine turns freely and easily. 
Put the plug back in, and it is near impossible to pull.
I find it surprising that it worked fine at the end of last year. Drained the gas, cleaned it up - and put it in it’s carrying case.
Opened the case 4 months later, and now have this kind of a problem - especially after it gave no indication the last time it was used, that there was a problem.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I did a google search for Stihl 032AV compression problem, and came up with and old link that said you are pulling the rope too quickly, to pull the rope slow until you feel the start of compression then give it a quick pull.

I don't think I am allowed to post other forums stuff so will stop with the above message. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## biscotti (Mar 20, 2007)

I saw that piece also.
Gotta tell you - with my saw, it makes no difference if you pull it fast or slow.
Either way it is a bi**h to pull.
Just for the heck of it, I removed the carb and the muffler.....
still had the problem when the plug is in it.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

loosen some head bolts, or get some looser rings.. check gaskets 2


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: PS dont screw the plug in too much.. try giving it a few turns to tight, and maybe it will lessen the compressino


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

With the plug out hold a tissue next to the plug hole and crank it to see if if it collects moisture, maybe, somehow you have excess fuel in the crankcase in liquid form, when it gets into the combustion chamber it will not compress creating additional compression. Have a nice one. Geo


----------



## biscotti (Mar 20, 2007)

I tried as suggested a tissue over the spark plug hole, and it did in fact have some moisture on it that smelled a bit like fuel.
How would I drain whatever liquid may be in the crankcase?
Thanks to all for their help and suggestions.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

you mean the fuel take... take off the cover and get the gas tank of, then pull the pipe and drain the gas somehwere... refill with some fresh gas, try that too.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think the only direct entry into a 2 cycle is thru the carb intake, without separating the case, which you don't want to do, they always seem to leak after that. So I would suggest, remove the sparkplug, remove the carb and reed, if it has one, and see if you can remove any liquid thru the intake if not let it set open for the liquid to evaporate. You might have to get creative it removing the excess from the crankcase. I can't suggest any because they would be dangerous and that is not allowed. Have a good one. Geo


----------

